# Pin abgebrochen, Chancen auf Funktion?



## bleblo13 (10. April 2014)

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mein Mainboard getauscht (ASRock H87 Pro4 zu MSI Z87 G55) und nach dem Umbau ist mir aufgefallen, dass ein Pin des ASRock Mainboards abgebrochen ist. Ich möchte das Mainboard aber an einen Freund weiterverkaufen (Also wenn es funktioniert), wie würdet ihr die Chancen darauf einschätzen dass es noch funktioniert? Es soll ein Xeon E3 1230v3 eingebaut werden.

Ich kann euch leider kein Bild davon machen weil meine Kamera den Sockel einfach nicht scharf stellt, ich versuch es mal zu beschreiben: Es ist genau ein Pin betroffen, der liegt in der unten rechts im Sockel (wenn man von den PCI Slots guckt), aber nicht am Rand. Als ich mir den mal genauer mit einer Lupe angeguckt habe habe ich nur gesehen, dass der "Kopf" des Pins fehlt (Also das dicke Stück ganz oben), sonst ist der Pin grade. Könnte er eventuell sogar noch an die CPU rankommen, man presst sie ja beim Einbau noch ein Stück runter.


----------



## ColorMe (10. April 2014)

Wenn der Pin wirklich abgebrochen ist würde ich die Chancen gegen Null tendieren lassen.


----------



## bleblo13 (10. April 2014)

Ich hab halt gehört dass es auch ein Massepin sein könnte und bin mir nicht sicher, ob der nicht vielleicht doch noch an die CPU rankommt


----------



## der8auer (10. April 2014)

Kommt ganz drauf an welcher Pin das war. Das kann wirklich alles sein. Wenn du mir genau beschreibst welcher Pin es ist kann ich dir sagen wie gut deine Chancen stehen. Wenn es z.B. nur ein Masse-Pin war kann es sein, dass alles funktioniert wie vorher.
Es kann aber z.B. auch sein, dass ein einzelner RAM-Slot nicht mehr funktioniert. Da ist so ziemlich alles möglich.

Markier mir bitte auf diesem Bild welcher Pin es genau ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bleblo13 (10. April 2014)

Wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe müsste das der AU 3 sein.
Gibt es die Infos zur Pinbelegung eigentlich irgendwo öffentlich zugänglich oder hast du die, weil du ja recht bekannt bist? (Nur mal so aus interesse  )


----------



## der8auer (10. April 2014)

Hier ab Seite 110 

http://www.intel.de/content/dam/www...h-gen-core-family-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.pdf

AU3 ist ein Masse-Pin. Könntest also Glück haben


----------



## bleblo13 (10. April 2014)

Juhu, Danke 
Ich werd heute Abend nochmal mit einer Lupe dran gehen und da nochmal sicher gehen, aber ich denke mal das sollte er sein. Wäre ein Preis von 40€ eigentlich okay für das Mainboard?


----------



## ansi4713 (10. April 2014)

bleblo13 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mein Mainboard getauscht (ASRock H87 Pro4 zu MSI Z87 G55) und nach dem Umbau ist mir aufgefallen, dass ein Pin des ASRock Mainboards abgebrochen ist.



Bitte, wie bricht man den Pin eines Sockels auf dem Mainboard ab?
Der Sockel ist doch auf dem Mainboard aufgelötet.

http://pics.computerbase.de/4/7/8/4/1/1.jpg

Du meinst doch den Prozessorsockel oder?

Bit denne...
ansi4713


----------



## bingo88 (10. April 2014)

Verbiegen ist mir jedenfalls schon passiert, das passiert relativ schnell. Und da reicht echt schon ein Bruchteil eines Millimeters um Probleme zu bekommen (bei mir war es der Speicher, ständig ECC Fehler gemeldet -> 2 Pins minimal verbogen).


----------



## n3ts4k (10. April 2014)

Also ich würde ehrlich gesagt kein Board mit einem abgebrochenen Pin für 40€ kaufen, erst recht nicht wenn das Board neu für ca 60€ zu bekommen ist. Gerade einem Freund würde ich einen besseren Preis machen, aber das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## bleblo13 (10. April 2014)

Das tolle dadran ist: Ich weiß selber nicht, wie der abgebrochen ist. Er war halt auf einmal nen Kopf kürzer... :/


----------



## sfc (10. April 2014)

Schick es doch einfach ein, müsst ja noch jünger als zwei Jahre sein. Bei meinem Z77-Board ist mir in den RAM-Slots auch ein Pin weggebogen, sodass dieser den Ram nun nicht mehr erreicht. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie das passiert ist, mein RAM wurde dabei auch beschädigt, der ließ sich aber zum Glück wieder reparieren, aber der Slot erkennt halt jetzt keinen RAM mehr. Ich will das Board auch weiterverkaufen, aber mit sonem Makel möchte ich das niemandem unterjubeln. Und da halt noch 2 Monate Gewährleistung drauf waren, hab ich es reklmaiert und weggeschickt. Hoffe nur, dass man da nicht sechs Wochen drauf wartet. Wenn der Händler das an Asrock weiterreicht, ist es hoffentlich bald wieder zurück, da die ja auch in Holland sitzen und hoffentlich dort auch Mängel beheben und nicht so wie Asus das von irgendeiner Billigauftragsfirma machen lassen.


----------



## bleblo13 (10. April 2014)

ich weiß nicht, ich fühl mich dabei nicht so gut wenn ich ein Board, das ich selbst kaputt gemacht habe, einschicke...


----------



## sfc (10. April 2014)

Wenn der plötzlich fehlte, wie du schreibst, hast du den Pin ja nicht mutwillig weggebrochen, insofern würde ich schon auf einen Materialfehler tippen. Normalerweise machen Sockel ja eigentlich ein paar CPU-Wechsel mit. Könnte dir höchstens passieren, dass sie dir unterstellen, dass du selbst Schuld hast.


----------



## bleblo13 (10. April 2014)

Ich kann ja erstmal gucken ob das bei meinem Freund noch funktioniert, wenn es das tut ist ja alles in Ordnung und wenn nicht kann ich das ja immernoch umtauschen.


----------



## -Xe0n- (10. April 2014)

Mainboard hersteller sind recht kulant ..


----------



## bleblo13 (10. April 2014)

Wie gesagt: Wenn es noch funktioniert muss ich das ja nicht umtauschen


----------



## der8auer (10. April 2014)

Einfach mal probieren  Die CPU kann auf jeden Fall nicht kaputt gehen wenn der Pin fehlt


----------



## iGameKudan (12. April 2014)

Setze dich mit ASRock direkt in Verbindung, wenn die dir einen Direkttausch ermöglichen würde ich den auch machen.

Als ich mein Z68 Pro3 eingeschickt hatte hat es 3 Wochen gedauert, als ich es aus diversen Gründen nochmal direkt über ASRock einschicken durfte hat es nicht mal eine Woche gedauert...


----------

